#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Аджан Брахм "Осознанность, блаженство и за их пределами. Руководство для практикующих медитацию"

## Dechen Norzang

В издательстве Елизаветы Лёлиной вышла превосходная книга по медитации Аджана Брахма "Осознанность, блаженство и за их пределами. Руководство для практикующих медитацию"

СПб.: Лёлина Е. Н., 2014
60 x 90 1/16, 2000 экз., 304 стр., твердый переплет 
Перевод с английского: SV

Аджан Брахм, «медитационный наркоман», как он сам себя называет, делится в этой книге своими опытом и знаниями о джханах — основной части учения Будды о медитации. Инструкции для начинающих в этой книге — одни из самых лучших, а для опытных практиков — не имеют себе равных по яркости описания.

Никогда ранее этот материал не был представлен столь популярным и авторитетным учителем и в такой захватывающей манере изложения. Полная сюрпризов, с отличным юмором, вдохновляющими историями, подробными и ясными практическими инструкциями, эта книга окажет неоценимую помощь новичкам в медитации и даст толчок более опытным практикам. 



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу можно в интернет-магазине издательства: http://dharma.ru/product/9582

----------

Kit (18.01.2014), Михаил_ (04.02.2018), Паня (18.01.2014), Рюдзи (18.01.2014), Чагна Дордже (19.01.2014), Эделизи (18.01.2014)

----------


## Kit

В целом хорошая книга, много уникальных советов. Видно что большинство из них Аджан дает из своего лично опыта.
Однако она может быть опасна для некоторых типов практикующих. Ихмо, нужно очень хорошо "фильтровать" всю информацию что дается в этой книге. Некоторые моменты показались мне весьма неоднозначными...  :Confused: , поэтому начинающим я бы ее не рекомендовал.

----------


## Михаил_

Книга, эссенция науки о шаматхе, легко переплетенной с этикой и мудростью. Невероятно сбалансированная. Лучшее руководство, на данный момент из тех что я видел. Книга заходит невероятно далеко в практике и на удивление точно соотносится с личным опытом. А чрезвычайно точные указания - открываются для подготовленных практиков и задают направление за новичков.

Нельзя ни в коем случае пропускать эту книгу, в погоне за известными бестселлерами. Это не бестселлер - эта книга дар для всех, кто серьезно готовится встать на Путь Дхармы.

Есть некоторые спорные моменты, но они заметны.

----------

Михаил Юрьевич (06.02.2018), Шуньяананда (04.02.2018)

----------

